# Dankung mod



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Not so much a mod as a simple adjustment. I had previously noticed that my best shooting naturals seemed to always have a fork gap of around 1.5 inches so I stuck my Dankung in a vise and squeezed the forks down to this gap. It shoots more accurately for me, and as a bonus I find there is less strain on my thumb and index finger due to less extension. Just saying







Edit : sorry I forgot to measure the original gap before squeezing the forks


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

did it start its life as a texas jungle hunter? what kinda dankung do u have there.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

dallasdeadeye said:


> did it start its life as a texas jungle hunter? what kinda dankung do u have there.


Jungle Hunter II


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

If you shoot better with it squeezed down like that, I am assuming you must have a small hand and you must be a good flip shooter, right?


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry Sherlock, I have normal size hands and don't flip


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Been faffing around with the Dankung again. I cut a 1/4 " out of the bottom of the frame and squeezed the gap closed then fitted a beech handle as I like to use the hammer hold. I shoots very well now for me









Made matching scales for my Swiss Army knife. Far too much time on my hands


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I like the handle


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Updated to add pix


----------

